# Paintless Dent Repair (PDR)



## hockeynut (Apr 14, 2002)

They seem to be sprouting up in Austin quicker than weeds after a rainstorm.

Anyone have any experience with any of them? Some are national? Recommendations? The wife's Maxima needs some door dents fixed.

Thanks!


----------



## drmwvr (Feb 21, 2003)

hockeynut said:


> They seem to be sprouting up in Austin quicker than weeds after a rainstorm.
> 
> Anyone have any experience with any of them? Some are national? Recommendations? The wife's Maxima needs some door dents fixed.
> 
> Thanks!


This spring, I had a tree limb fall on the roof of my car during a thunderstorm. Fortunately, the tree limb was rotten. Unfortunatly, it was about 6" in diameter and 12' long and it left 5 dents in my roof. I went to a local PDR that was recomended by a body shop that I have used in the past and he was able to get 4 out of the 5 dents out. I will tell you that you can not find any evidence of the 4 dents he took out.

The 5th dent was in an are on the roof above the side airbag so he could not get too it. He told me this upfront. In all, I paid $125.


----------



## Desertnate (Mar 11, 2002)

I had four dents pulled by the Dent Wizzard guy that camps out at the dealership once a week.

Three were random dings from car doors and grocery carts on the side body panels. The fourth was on the rear trunk lid from a piece of trip that was blown off the house in a storm and landed on the car.

All four were pulled flawlessly and the car looks great. Paid $200 for all four. :thumbup:


----------



## gojira-san (Mar 1, 2004)

One of my friends in NY bought a late model Taurus that had all sorts of dings in it. He had them pulled and I never would have known there were any dings at all. Nice job. I may use one to get a ding out of the front fender of the truck.


----------



## Artslinger (Sep 2, 2002)

I had a nasty 5-7 inch dent that was slightly creased. The guy did a great job, can't even notice that there was ever a dent. I think it was like 65-95 bucks done at the dealer. I'm guessing it would have cost three times that amount at a body shop.


----------



## kurichan (May 1, 2004)

I've had nothing but great experiences with PDR. You might ask the guy how long he's being doing it though.


----------



## Technic (Jun 24, 2002)

... one tree branch fell on the trunk lid of my old 330i, leaving a dent about an inch square. $60.00 later it was gone by the Dent Doctor guy... took him some 15 minutes to get it perfect. 

As mentioned before, the trick in PDR is the person doing it not the method. :thumbup:


----------



## brkf (May 26, 2003)

kurichan said:


> I've had nothing but great experiences with PDR. You might ask the guy how long he's being doing it though.


Can you suggest a san diego PDR? Some scumbag dented my back fender of my Protege. Got a doozy of a dent on the hood from a grasscatcher freeway accident but that'll need body shop work as the hood is twisted down some.


----------



## kurichan (May 1, 2004)

blueguydotcom said:


> Can you suggest a san diego PDR? Some scumbag dented my back fender of my Protege. Got a doozy of a dent on the hood from a grasscatcher freeway accident but that'll need body shop work as the hood is twisted down some.


The guy I last used to get the wife's 528iT in shape for sale was:

http://dentman.9601224614003.worldpages-ads.com/

But he was getting out of the business because he had signed a record deal (pretty cool!).

You might call the number listed an see if he still does it though.

Another option is to call a dealer and ask who they use.

But... it sounds like your damage might be more than a typical PDR guy can/will handle. It was my impression (I might be wrong) that they mostly do dings; not sure how serious a dent they will/can deal with. Worth calling and asking though.

Good luck.


----------



## brkf (May 26, 2003)

kurichan said:


> The guy I last used to get the wife's 528iT in shape for sale was:
> 
> http://dentman.9601224614003.worldpages-ads.com/
> 
> ...


no, just one of the dents seems in line with the typical pdr. obviously the hood stuff is for a body shop.

thanks for the link. I don't bother with the dealerships...essentially it boils down to I simply don't like dealing with them. Even nice ones. They all make me feel icky.


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

I think The Ding Company has a decent reputation locally.


----------



## hockeynut (Apr 14, 2002)

atyclb said:


> I think The Ding Company has a decent reputation locally.


I will give them a try. One dent is very close to her passenger side rear door handle and could be a pain to fix.


----------



## doctorD (Aug 3, 2002)

I had good experience with paintless dent repair:

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=19612

Good luck!


----------

